# LSP's - What have you got, and what's to get in 2009?



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Let's see what you have and what you'll be spending your money on in 2009. I've got bored of the sealants awesome durability, so it's time for waxes 

*Got:-*

Sealants

Duragloss 105 TPP
Duragloss 111
AG EGP

Waxes

P21s concours look
Megs #16
Colli 476s
Dodo BA
DG AW
Dodo Hard Candy
Vics Concours

*To get*

Waxes

_Vics concours_
ZymoI Glasur
Dodo SN
Colli 915
CG 50/50
Valentines 
Any Natty's
_Dodo Hard Candy_

2010 list will be bigger.

How about you?

DaveKG need not apply


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

The only thing I plan on getting is my investment back for all the LSP's that I've squandered my money on thus far :thumb:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

just the last 4 months here cant remember the rest i have had
these are all in regular use.
colly915
dodo rainforest rub
rboe
wax control (cartec)
gold wax (cartec)
excelent wax (cartec teflon)
for the look and if got time my choice is always the rboe
but on tight time scale usually will go for the gold wax as its done and buffed within 15 mins

to try

supernatural
z concourse
and some zaino


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Only got Poorboys EX

Got Supernatural, Nattys Blue, Petes 53, Autoglym HD

Will be getting Zaino soon I think


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Errrrmmm... :lol: I've lost count of what I have, may have missed some here, but I have in my collection just now (ones in red are the ones that Bryan has that I also use!):

*Waxes*
Victoria Concours
Victoria Collectors
Victoria Cruising
Collinite 476S
Collinite 915
Collinite 845
Meguiars #16
Meguiars #26
***** Creme
***** Glasur
***** Concours
***** Carbon
***** Destiny
***** Atlantique
***** Ital
Swissvax Mystery
Swissvax Best of Show
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Onyx
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition
Dodo Juice Supernatural (V1)
Rubbish Boys Original
P21S Concours Wax
Poorboys Nattys
Poorboys Nattys Blue
Poorboys Nattys Red
Chemical Guys Pete's 53
Chemical Guys 50/50
Chemical Guys XXX
Clearkote Carnuaba Moose
3M Show Car Wax
Autoglym HD Wax
Simoniz Original
Valentines Concours
Smartwax Concours
Reneissance Wax
Optimum Car Wax
Pinnacle Signature
Pinnacle Signature II
Pinnacle Souveran
Pinnacle Liquid Souveran

*Sealents*
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z5
Zaino Clear Seal
Duragloss 105
Duragloss 111
Duragloss Track Claw
1Z Glanz Wax
Autoglym EGP
Meguiars #21
Meguiars NXT
Meguiars NXT 2.0
Poorboys EX-P
Chemical Guys Factory Seal
Menzerna FMJ
Optimum Optiseal

There may be more that I have forgotten about just now...

Not planning on buying _any_ new waxes or sealents this year, frankly I have enough to sink a battle ship, my plan is as above to use them and benefit from my investment in them. I know the ones I like best and the ones that will be replaced but over time I will be streamlining my collection so as to have less LSPs, and only have the ones that I prefer and I know to offer something good on the cars I detail.

I'll always be up for testing new products out, but they will need to offer something my current collection doesn't already for me to be keen to make an investment in a new LSP at present.


----------



## OngarGTI (May 29, 2008)

i got me:
Dodo Rainforest rub
Dodo Hard Candy
Sample set of the soft 4 Dodo's
Sample of Dodo SN

Poorboys Natty's Paste (Red)
Poorboys EX-P Sealant

Jeffs Werkstatt Acrylic Kit (JETT)

Zaino Z-8

Colli 476
Colli 915

Gotta get me some:
Big Dodo SN and def wanna get some Swissvax BoS


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

That's an average list Dave 

What do you think to ZymoI glasur?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

*Waxes*

Victoria Concours
Meguiars #16
Meguiars #26
Zymöl Concours
Zymöl Carbon
Zymöl Destiny
Zymöl Titanium
Swissvax Mystery
Swissvax Best of Show
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Onyx
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice DW Double Wax
Dodo Juice Supernatural (V1)
P21S Concours Wax
Poorboys Nattys
Poorboys Nattys Blue
Chemical Guys 50/50
Clearkote Carnuaba Moose
Autoglym HD Wax
Optimum Car Wax
Pinnacle Souveran
Pinnacle Signature
Blitz

*Sealents*

Zaino Z2
Zaino Z5
Autoglym EGP
Meguiars #21
Meguiars NXT
Poorboys EX-P
Poorboys EX
Chemical Guys M Seal
Werksatt AJT

Probaly missed a few to !

Won't be adding any more LSP's and really I need to sell most of what i have tbh as most don't get used - none add anywhere near as much to the finish as the prep does.

Zaino topped with Vics Concours or BOS will see me through.

Detailing wise all that is on my shopping list right now is FK425.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I have...

*Waxes...*​
Zym0l Titanium
Dodo Supernatural V2
Dodo Need For Speed
Chemical Guys XXX​
*Sealants...*​
Zaino All In One
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z8
Dodo Red Mist​
I have recently sold both a Swissvax Onyx and Dodo Purple Haze pot and replaced it with the SN V2. Would like to try one of the higher end Zym0l waxes out of curiosity, and I may be buying an uber long lasting wax or sealant (Collinite / FK 1000P?) for friends / families cars etc. :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

To either Dave or Rich:- Seeing as you both have Zym*l Carbon and Swissvax Onyx, how do they compare in terms of finish and ease of use please? (durability not important) I've had my Carbon for years and it's almost empty, but I've yet to try any Swissvax and wondered how their 'entry level' one compared to Z's entry wax?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Knew I fogot some - added the Pinnacle waxes to the list as well.



joe_0_1 said:


> That's an average list Dave
> 
> What do you think to ZymoI glasur?


I very much like it, of the *****'s I have it is my favourite as it is for me the most durable (more so than Concours, which disappointed) and it added a subtle extra gloss a bit like Victoria Concours. Durability perhaps marginally better than Victoria Concours, but too much more expensive than Victoria to justify itself really and in honesty I wont replace the Glasur while I will replace the Victoria. I cant actually think of any ***** wax I will buy again.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Only a modest collection for me:

Dodo Purple Haze
Dodo White Diamond
Collonite 476

Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
Chemical Guys Jetseal 109
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish

Dont think i will be buying any more this year, going to get some use from what i have.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Pit Viper said:


> To either Dave or Rich:- Seeing as you both have Zym*l Carbon and Swissvax Onyx, how do they compare in terms of finish and ease of use please? (durability not important) I've had my Carbon for years and it's almost empty, but I've yet to try any Swissvax and wondered how their 'entry level' one compared to Z's entry wax?


I find the Onyx much easier on and off, probably one the easiest waxes I have ever used. I have used a pot of Onyx in the time I have used a quick skim of the Carbon, which I just used on plastic trim these days after seeing one of your posts about it. :thumb:

Prefer he looks of the Onyx to the Carbon too, I divided the old Clio bonnet into 3, CG 50/50. Carbon and Onyx, looks going to both the 50/50 and Onyx over the Carbon.

Looks wise the Onyx is hard to split for BOS and Mystery, falls down slightly in the durability which you are not concerned with anyway

Only curve ball for me is Vic Concours looks as good as the Onyx for a snip of the price. Hope the above helps.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Not too many on my shelves and with a few that I haven't even opened yet I think I need to use some more stuff up before buying much else. 

Current stock IIRC
Collinite 476 & 815
Duragloss 105 & 111 (un-opened!)
Clearkote VMHG & Wax (Un-opened!)
Poorboys EXP (un-opened)
A shed load of old Meg's glazes & liquid waxes
Dodo SN
BH autobalm (un-opened!)
Zaino Z2

Still enjoying the Zaino so will carry on with that for now. Also planning to get myself a Kestrel and a smaller backing plate so want to concentrate on learning that this year rather than buying more stuff I don't use!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> To either Dave or Rich:- Seeing as you both have Zym*l Carbon and Swissvax Onyx, how do they compare in terms of finish and ease of use please? (durability not important) I've had my Carbon for years and it's almost empty, but I've yet to try any Swissvax and wondered how their 'entry level' one compared to Z's entry wax?


I agree with Rich personally, it seems we have the same taste in waxes... I find the Onyx to be a little easier to use, and for me offers a little extra wettness as its signature look that the Carbon does not. Durability of the Carbon is a bit better than Onyx but in honesty I would be using the Onyx myself over the Carbon, especially on darker colours.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Mine is fairly pathetic really, but I have products that I use 

Dodo Banana Armour
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z5

That's all lol


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> I agree with Rich personally, it seems we have the same taste in waxes... I find the Onyx to be a little easier to use, and for me offers a little extra wettness as its signature look that the Carbon does not. Durability of the Carbon is a bit better than Onyx but in honesty I would be using the Onyx myself over the Carbon, especially on darker colours.


I have never used the Carbon on a car that see's much out door use, the Titanium holds up surprisingly well on my daily drive though, not sure how much more durable it is though than the Carbon, it is of course double the price.


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

This is the sort of thread that worries me. Are you guys into making cars look nice, or spending money on the blokes' equivalent of boutique cosmetics?

I use SRP/EGP to polish and seal, and AG Aqua Wax to top up. I have some Colli 476s on the way as I'm running out of Aqua Wax, and I understand the 476 is much more durable and should work out much cheaper in the long run. But I have no desire to collect LSPs just for the sake of it - this strikes me as a colossal waste of money. Should I find the 476 wanting in some regard - which I doubt - I would seek a replacement, not an additional product.

OK, if you're a detailing pro who does many cars a year, can develop a decent differential opinion on what works best on what car and would actually get through the products, then fair enough. Also, if you recognize you're an obsessive spendaholic and I can go stick my opinion because you enjoy what you're doing, also fine. But tell me - what do you think the point of your collection is, particularly when it's generally accepted that the majority of a car's final appearance comes from the pre-LSP work?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> I find the Onyx much easier on and off, probably one the easiest waxes I have ever used. I have used a pot of Onyx in the time I have used a quick skim of the Carbon, which I just used on plastic trim these days after seeing one of your posts about it. :thumb:
> 
> Prefer he looks of the Onyx to the Carbon too, I divided the old Clio bonnet into 3, CG 50/50. Carbon and Onyx, looks going to both the 50/50 and Onyx over the Carbon.
> 
> ...


Cheers, Rich :thumb: Same as you with the Carbon (this is all I have left of mine :-









And as I've a lot of unpainted black trim on one car, I'm trying not to use any on the paint so I can keep it for just using on the trim, but it's kind of a shame as it works really well on solid black. If the Onyx also works well on trim then it might be a viable replacement when the time comes in addition to the Vics which has been on the 'to get' list for a long time now.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Troon said:


> This is the sort of thread that worries me. Are you guys into making cars look nice, or spending money on the blokes' equivalent of boutique cosmetics?
> 
> I use SRP/EGP to polish and seal, and AG Aqua Wax to top up. I have some Colli 476s on the way as I'm running out of Aqua Wax, and I understand the 476 is much more durable and should work out much cheaper in the long run. But I have no desire to collect LSPs just for the sake of it - this strikes me as a colossal waste of money. Should I find the 476 wanting in some regard - which I doubt - I would seek a replacement, not an additional product.
> 
> OK, if you're a detailing pro who does many cars a year, can develop a decent differential opinion on what works best on what car and would actually get through the products, then fair enough. Also, if you recognize you're an obsessive spendaholic and I can go stick my opinion because you enjoy what you're doing, also fine. But tell me - what do you think the point of your collection is, particularly when it's generally accepted that the majority of a car's final appearance comes from the pre-LSP work?


I was buying bits as I read/learnt about them as I went through a phase of seeing which gave the best results for me. I don't see it as a 'collection' as such (I'm sure we all have some sad hobbies but collecting "car polish" has to be right up there! I'll make an exception to those who do it for a living though.)

As mentioned, the next stage for me is working on getting the best from what I have an improving my skill with the pre-LSP stage.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Troon said:


> This is the sort of thread that worries me. Are you guys into making cars look nice, or spending money on the blokes' equivalent of boutique cosmetics?
> 
> I use SRP/EGP to polish and seal, and AG Aqua Wax to top up. I have some Colli 476s on the way as I'm running out of Aqua Wax, and I understand the 476 is much more durable and should work out much cheaper in the long run. But I have no desire to collect LSPs just for the sake of it - this strikes me as a colossal waste of money. Should I find the 476 wanting in some regard - which I doubt - I would seek a replacement, not an additional product.
> 
> OK, if you're a detailing pro who does many cars a year, can develop a decent differential opinion on what works best on what car and would actually get through the products, then fair enough. Also, if you recognize you're an obsessive spendaholic and I can go stick my opinion because you enjoy what you're doing, also fine. But tell me - what do you think the point of your collection is, particularly when it's generally accepted that the majority of a car's final appearance comes from the pre-LSP work?


It's called the "Search for the Holy Grail"... which I gave up after my first tub of Dodo Juice and before my wife castrated me. I see you've been reading closely, grasshopper... less than 100 posts and you've already seen the dangers of the addiction :thumb:.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think we all accept that buying detailing gear we don't really need is more addictive than heroin :lol: :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

In my collection i have
Megs cleaner wax (never used lol)
megs dc3 (used once!)
megs gold class (small sample to try)
cg blitz (quite like this actually)
tech wax 1&2
dj Blue velvet
petes 53 (my fave atm)
z (tw) cleaner wax (smells ace,and ok to use but lasts 2 minutes)
nattys blue
tw high gloss (i quite like this actually,can be a ****e to get off though)
colly 476
cg wet mirror finish
EGP
and my special cheap bumper wax!

Id quite like another dj wax (possibly rainforest rub)


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

FK 1000P
CG Jetseal

Colli 476
RubbishBoys OE
CG 50/50
FK Pink Wax
Dodo 4 Hard Wax Tube

I want Supernatural, maybe some other Dodo's and a CG E-Zyme sample (can't afford the full size jobbie!)


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I have been very restrained when it comes to LSP's
Dodo banana armour
Supernatural v1 wood pot
Supernatural V2 sample
Z Glasur unused well a chunk missing as i sent a sample to someone
flat earth

Zaino Z2
Dodo red mist
megs tech wax v1 (not used anymore)
Gtechniq C3 smart carnauba


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

i have natty's red
vics concours
colli 915
supernatural
cg m-seal
z5
zcs
pb black hole + white diamond
klasse aio
ag srp+egp
ck rvmg
cant think of anything else atm


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

always keen to try anything new thats recommended and by sample is still by far my preffered method cos im not ploughing a ton into a massive collection.

i would like to try BOS out of interest but as for using a combo that works,im still happy with SN and z8.

might invest in a proper zaino line to go with the z6/z8 and z16 i use.never heard a single bad thing about zaino products and the ones i ise never let me down,so expanding it seems a sensible progression.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I've got far more than I need and if it wasn't for the hassle of taking a dozen or more small packages to the post office I would put a lot of it up for sale. I have:

Z2
Z5
Z-CS
Z8
Vics Concours
Vics Collectors
FK1000
Blackfire Wet Diamond
Sample FK Pink Wax
SN
CG 50/50
Pete's 53
Megs #16
Megs #26
TW Platinum wax
TW Gloss Guard
TW Extra Gloss
AG SRP
CarLack NSC
CarLack LLS
An old tin of Colinite that is rusty and needs to go in the bin

I have a few others but I can't remember them at the moment - an old tin of Simoniz is one of them......

I think the mention of the Holy Grail is extremely apt since no matter what I have on my car and no matter how good it looks, there is always a question in the back of my mind that says "could I get it better with something else?"

Still, I don't smoke and only drink moderately so I am allowed some vices.


----------



## untamed1 (Dec 11, 2008)

I have got the following
- Turtlewax High Gloss Liquid Car Wax
- Simoniz Diamond


Buying this year
- FK 1000P (ordered)
- Zanio Z-2
- Autoglym Extreme Gloss Protection


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nickos said:


> FK 1000P
> CG Jetseal
> 
> Colli 476
> ...


Has this been out long? Only noticed it by chance the other day when looking something else and it was the first I'd heard about it. Anyone used it yet?


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Just got Colly 845 and Megs Last NXT touch, don't suppose CKRMG counts since its a glaze, If anyone can show me a better finish "on my car" than the Colly I will eat my hat.


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

I have far too many waxes than I could use in two life-times. In my defense several of these were given to me. It is my intention to experiment and learn which ones I like best for our two cars and to sell or give away the rest. That at least is the plan.

CG Butter Wet Wax
Collinite 476s
Collinite 845
Dodo Juice Supernatural (sample)
Fuzion
Harly Wax
Lusso Oro
Meguiar's Cleaner Wax
ColorX
#16
NXT 2.0
Mother's Reflections
Mother's Top Coat
P21S 100% Carnauba
Pinnacle Souveran
Ultima Paint Guard Plus
***** Vintage (sample)

I know I should not be entertaining adding a single wax to this collection, but I would very much like to also try Victoria Concours Red and perhaps either CG 50/50 or Wet Obsession. I guess I'm still in the denial stage of my addiction. 

"My name is Al, and I'm a ..."


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Victoria wax is very good.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Victoria wax is very good.


Large collection you have there

:wave::wave:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Scotty Pro said:


> Just got Colly 845 and Megs Last NXT touch, don't suppose CKRMG counts since its a glaze, If anyone can show me a better finish "on my car" than the Colly *I will eat my hat*.


You've only said that 'cos it's one of these isn't it? :lol: :lol: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pork_pie_hat


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I've got my eye on some Colli 845 this year to go over SRP and EGP. Thats more than enough for me. 845 seems to have a good balance between looks, durability and ease to apply.

To keep the costs down I'll be using the same combo on the wheels as well, which should be fine.


I'm definitely going to get an EZ wheel brush next month though, I bloody need it on my wheels, other non wax items I will be getting is some clay, need to give that a go this spring, and hopefully a Vax V-020 wet vac because I've got a fabia vrs and the seats are a bugger to keep clean (this will also lead to some sort of sealer for the seats). It's going to be expensive.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Pit Viper said:


> You've only said that 'cos it's one of these isn't it? :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pork_pie_hat


:thumb: :lol::lol:


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

i'll be going all in on zaino this year:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

my collection at the moment

*Waxes*
Victoria Concours
Victoria Collectors
Collinite 476S
Collinite 915
Megs gold class
AS gold
***** Creme
***** Glasur
***** Concours
***** Carbon
***** Destiny
Swissvax Best of Show
Swissvax Saphir
Swissvax Onyx
Dodo Juice Banana Armour
Dodo Juice Hard Candy
Dodo Juice Orange Crush
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
Dodo Juice Rainforest rub
Dodo Juice Blue velvet
Dodo Juice Supernatural (V1)
P21S
Poorboys Nattys
Poorboys Nattys Blue
Chemical Guys Pete's 53
Chemical Guys 50/50
Chemical Guys XXX
Clearkote Carnuaba Moose
Autoglym HD Wax
Pinnacle Signature

*Sealents*
Zaino Z2
Zaino Z5
Autoglym EGP
Meguiars NXT
Chemical Guys wet mirror finish
Chemical Guys Jetseal 109
Menzerna FMJ
Klasse AIO
Klasse sealant

*expecting shortly*
Bilt Hamber Autobalm 
new 50/50
Valentines wax

and in 2009

more zaino
supernatural v2
rubbishboys original


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

MouthyMan, how comes you've got so many, you don't do it for a job do you?


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

I wanna try (before I buy a new wax):
Supernatural
AG HD
Valentines 
May push to BOS

But like I said, wanna try before I buy, but always easier said than done!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Rob - I've BoS & AG HD over the unit, feel free to pop over and try :thumb:


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cheers Bryan,

May have to drop you a visit in the not too distant future!


----------



## MrDUB (Nov 17, 2008)

This is all i use and all i need.

EGP
Collinite 476's

Dont see the point in using anything else, not much can comparer to 476 as far as i am aware in regards to durability, which to me is the main issue, shine also comes into it, but that seems to be down to prep.


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

Ive got 
p21s wax
dodo juice purple haze
dodo juice light fantastic
dodo juice supernatural
collinite 915

seems to cover most jobs


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

got 476 + 915 and a small pot of vintage

i want to try some finish kare 1000p and some supernatural


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Blimey, LSP's I have got/had and used!

Megs Gold Class
Megs NXT
Collinite 476
Collinite 845
Vics Concours
P21S
XXX Hardcore Paste Wax
Chem Guys InstaWax
OCW
Dodo Purple Haze
Dodo Blue Velvet
Dodo Banana Armour
Dodo Orange Crush
Dodo Light Fantastic
Dodo Diamond White
Dodo Rainforest Rub
Dodo Hard Candy (all dodo's are panel pots)
Poorboys Natty's Blue
Poorboys Natty's White
FK1000p
Blackfire Wet Diamond
Zym0l Destiny

Wanted

Ultima PGP
More Destiny 
Supernatural
Zaino

All of them will have to wait until I have some money again though as the S has an appetite for £ notes :thumb:


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

I have at the moment

*Waxes*
Vic Concours
Vic Collectors
FK Pink
***** Carbon
***** Titanium
***** Concours
***** Glasur
***** Destiny
***** Vintage
Meg#26 Paste
Supernatural V2
Rubbishboys Original
Simoniz Original
Turtle Original
Autoglym HD
Collinite#476s
Collinite#845
Collinte#915
Collinite#885
Collinite#73ss
Production Car care Royale
Production car care Yellow Carnauba
One Grand Blitz
3M Show car paste
Harly Paste
Malms Extreme Paste
Clearkote Carnauba moose
souveran
Mothers Pure Carnaba Paste
Optimum Car wax OLD version

*Sealants*
1Z Glanz
Meg#21
FK#100P
Wolfgang DGPS
Carlack LLS
Production car care La Cera Amarela
Production car care Dealer Sealer
Autoglym EGP
Glare Professional
MarkV Dazzle
Simoniz Liquid Diamond Paste


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

robsonj said:


> Ive got
> p21s wax
> dodo juice purple haze
> dodo juice light fantastic
> ...


I should add that i'm not really looking to buy more waxes but i have just ordered some dodo juice red mist


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

my LSP collection:

collinite 915
dodo juice straight eight set
cg xxx hardcore paste wax
zaino z2 + zfx cure additive
poorboys exp sealant
carlack sealant


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ive stopped buying waxes now Ive moved onto sealants now.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

SRP, EGP, BH AB, all in the garage.

FK1000p ordered.


----------



## sjoerdnijhuis (Aug 16, 2007)

Waxes:

Meguiars M16
Meguiars M26
Meguiars Gold Class
Chemical Guys E-Zyme
Wolfgang Füzion
Swissvax Shield
Swissvax Concorso
Collinite 845
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub
Dodo Juice Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition
Dodo Juice Supernatural (V1)
Dodo Juice Supernatural (V2) 
Rubbish Boys Original Edition
Bilt Hammer Auto Balm
Poorboys World Natty's Red
Race Glaze Signature Series 55  

Sealants
Chemical Guys Jetseal109
Poorboys World EX-P
Menzerna Sealerwax

Just ordered:
Lusso Oro



Want to have...

...
...
...
...
...
To many


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Im sticking with Vics Red as my only wax this year and the only sealant I've added is FK 1000p. My stock is set for the year, I have tooo much other stuff to use up first.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

*Waxes*
Meguairs Gold Class
Dodo Juice Light Fantastic Panel Pot
Dodo Juice Diamond White Panel Pot

*Sealants*
FK1000P

A nice small list, the FK1000P does everything I need it to do.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

At the moment I have in my Garage:

Swissvax Best of Show
Dodo Supernatural
Raceglaze 55
Victoria Concours
Various Victoria Prototype Samples
Dodo Blue Velvet
Dodo Banana Amour
Dodo Rainforest Rub
Dodo Purple Haze
Collinite 915
CG 50/50

CG Wheel Guard
Poorboys Wheel Sealant

AG EGP
Wolgang Deep Gloss Sealant 3.0
CG Blitz

This year I am keen to try FK1000P and Valentines :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

To be honest, All I see as I sroll through this thread is loads of lists - some small - some rather large! (Mr McClean!)

All the usual suspects and the same names popping up.
Don't get me wrong - I understand the whole 'Holy Grail' syndrome many of us face,
I just can't help but think to myself - when I read questions like " I have X,Y & Z - but I want a more glossy/deeper finish to my paint..."

I know many of you already know this, but if your prep is no good - i.e the actually claying & polishing stages - you will only ever acheive a mediocre/above avergae finish.

There is NO replacment for spending a good few hours with some Menzerna PO85RD and a finishing pad, carefully and thoroughly burnishing the surface to a finsh which will fully reflect the paint finish 'underneath' - in the case of metallics this will also display the flake and pearl.

If you want to spend loads if your hard earned trying out various different glazes, waxes, sealents etc etc... I am not going to stand in your way!

But start off with a good, solid, defect-free finish and ANY LSP you apply will look 10X better!!!


Hope this helps,

Chris


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Chris_4536 said:


> To be honest, All I see as I sroll through this thread is loads of lists - some small - some rather large! (Mr McClean!)
> 
> All the usual suspects and the same names popping up.
> Don't get me wrong - I understand the whole 'Holy Grail' syndrome many of us face,
> ...


agree, its all in the prep


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> agree, its all in the prep


true, but i like the bespoke ones such as RBOE & Dodo where you know the makers have put their heart and soul into creating something special.

(although i am still to try them. bloody weather!)


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Waxes

Collinite 476
Poorboys Natty's Blue

Sealants

Poorboys EX-P

Thats it and I do detailing part time. Don't waste my money on things that make no real difference. All customers happy with shiney cars.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've just ordered some Optiseal for wheels and quick top ups on cars I look after


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Opti-Seal is worth far more than that...


----------



## 1999grad (Oct 10, 2008)

My collection so far...

Opti-Seal
Wolfgang DGPS 3.0
PB EX
FK 1000p
Sonax Premium Carnauba Care
AG SRP
1Z Metallic Polish Wax

Why would I need anything else? Especially when Dave KG keeps saying that LSPs don't make any noticeable difference in the paint finish and looks.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Bence said:


> Opti-Seal is worth far more than that...


Oh I certainly agree!

I will apply some over a layer of Zaino AIO when the Optiseal arrives


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I highly rate Opti Seal and got a bottle after I saw Dave KG's first posts on it a long time ago. Its a great product IMHO :thumb:

I've sold loads of stuff in the last few months as I had way too much stuff. I have just got Optimum Poli Seal though to try along with Opti Seal and OCW. I dont see any other LSP's joining my collection this year though...


----------



## jamie_222 (May 29, 2007)

1999grad said:


> My collection so far...
> 
> Opti-Seal
> Wolfgang DGPS 3.0
> ...


yeah but have you read his list of waxes he owns? not saying he is wrong (am almost sure he is not) but what a contradiction lol


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

just added jeffs to my collection thnx to bigpikle looking to use it tomorrow weather permitting


----------



## jimmy_b_84 (Jan 11, 2009)

i have 
megs NXT tech spray wax
Megs NXT tech wax liquid
Poorboys wheel sealant

i want
dodo juice wax (not decided which ones yet)
Victoria concourse


----------



## kallM3 (Apr 18, 2008)

I just invested my money in the first british order (to support your economy :thumb and now have equipped myself with:

- a Glimour Gun
- snowfoam
- CG maxi suds 
- a Grit Guard
- Menzerna polishes
- a smaller backing plate +pads for the G220
- some tape

I have so much stuff on wax and seal and other care already, that my plan is to use or sell most of the stuff before investing in new stuff - it's useless.

I read on and got to have it, although millions :lol: of Euros stored in my detailing boxes....

Should invest more in my girl than stuff for the car.....(she surely is not on DW to read that) :doublesho :devil:


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

Ive got 
Vics Concours
Colli 476


CG Blitz
PB EX with carnuba

dont see the need for more but i still want more :s defo gonna get some FK1000 and maybe onyx or RG55 for fun.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Updated my list due to a delivery


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Just had a look the bag at the bottom of my wardrobe (didn't want to store them in the garage as they'd freeze) and I have:

Sealants:

Autoglym Super Resin Polish
Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
Zaino Z2-PRO
Zaino Z5-PRO
Zaino Z-CS
Zaino ZFX Flash Cure Additive

Waxes:

Valentine's Concours (purchased last week)

Not too many products because I only need Zaino to get a great finish. :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I must be a little easy because the only LSP which I want to try other than the ones I have is Jeffs Acrylic. It's not often spoken about on here, any one know why? From results I've seen, seems ok.

The only other thing I'd like is a Kestrel.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Blazebro said:


> The only other thing I'd like is a Kestrel.


Get yourself over to the GB then! :buffer:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105256&page=2


----------

